# Tritium or Hi-Viz???



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been debating on either a high visibility front sight or a tritium front sight. Mind you it's not really for night shooting but i have a hard time tracking the front sight. Out doors no problem in door with low light i might as well be shooting with my eyes closed.

Whats your opinion???


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Tritium vs Hi-Vis*

I got my first tritium sights over 25 years ago and they are still on my duty guns but I do not feel unarmed if I don't have them on the gun I am carrying as I have not seen many situations where they are necessary except night firing on the range. I like Hi-Vis for all around shooting conditions.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I have tritium sights on most of my guns, but I have no experience with fiber optic sights, so this reply is part attempt at useful information, and part an expansion on the original question.

The tritium sights don't get visible until the light gets very low. In that case, they are terrific, even amazing. Did an A/B test at an outdoor range one night, as the light was failing, and found there was a point where iron sights became invisible and useless, and the tritiums worked just like in daylight. It's a narrow window, though. There has to be enough light to identify the target, but not enough light to see plain iron sights.

For the conditions just before the tritium become visible, I find a big difference between tritium inserts in a black sight, and tritium inserts set in a white circle in a black sight. In bright light or front light, I see the black sights. In medium light, I see the white dot. In low light, I see the tritium.

Here's my question. The fiber optic sights look fragile to me, like if they got whacked or dropped, they would break. Anybody have any experience with that?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Tritium? You don't want that radiation on your gun do you? :mrgreen:


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

Tritium is the only way to go.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

It's funny my quesition was Tritium or Hi-Vis then i got intrested in some knew Fiber Optic Tritium sights. Best of both worlds. Anyone seen these???


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> It's funny my quesition was Tritium or Hi-Vis then i got intrested in some knew Fiber Optic Tritium sights. Best of both worlds. Anyone seen these???


Intersting, do you happen to have a link where we could all take a peek????


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.truglosights.com/content/prod_handgun_sights/tfo_facts.asp
They look intresting.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks fatts!!!


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my







TRU GLO fiber optic not nite sights!!!


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I got the TFO on my HK USP.45, and I absolutely love them! Get these and there will be no trouble at all with sight aquisition.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Dr.K
Good looking, you were the proof i need to get me some sights. T.F.O sights to be exact.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Dr K Those are sweet!!!!!


----------

